# When will Miiverse, Wii U Chat, Nintendo TVii and WaraWara Plaza revive for Wii U?



## NancyDS (Feb 5, 2019)

Due to the discontinuation of these services for Wii U, 2 years ago, on November 8, 2017.

More or less because Nintendo was going to dedicate only on the servers of Switch and for that, we screwed up the existence and closed Miiverse, Wii U Chat, Nintendo TVii and WaraWara Plaza to leave us incommunicated our Wii Us with the other Wii Us.

Causing many users of the console to migrate to Switch because the maximum potential that the Wii U had went to hell after November 8, 2017, month, day and year where Miiverse, Wii U Chat, Nintendo TVii closed and WaraWara Plaza, services related to Nintendo for the Wii U console.

If someone revives Miiverse, Wii U Chat, Nintendo TVii and WaraWara Plaza, two years or more after its closure, we can recommit all Wii Us so that many Wii U users who migrated to Switch, migrate and return to Wii U after seeing that the maximum potential of Wii U came back after two years of closure.

Still, there are 5 more services to be revived as Wii Street U ™ powered by Google, which was a service that allowed us to use Google Maps from television and use Google Street View from the Wii U GamePad controller, but this was closed on March 31st. 2016, 3 years ago,

The Wii Karaoke U by JOYSOUND, which was a service to sing karaoke without leaving home, but closed on March 31, 2017 in Europe, not in Japan, 2 years ago.

The Nintendo Network Premium / Deluxe Digital Promotion, which was a loyalty program for Wii U that allowed a subscription so that Nintendo could give away free physical games in digital from the eShop and play online with lots of fluidity and speed, similar to Xbox Live Gold and PlayStation Plus, but this came to an end and ended sometime in 2015, 4 years ago, this was the first Nintendo payment platform before Nintendo Switch Online, since Nintendo Switch Online is the second payment platform of Nintendo after Nintendo Network Premium / Deluxe Digital Promotion.

Club Nintendo, the same thing happened to Nintendo Network Premium / Deluxe Digital Promotion, this other loyalty program came to an end and ended on June 30, 2015 in North America and on September 30, 2015 in Europe and Japan. 4 years ago, My Nintendo replaces Club Nintendo for Wii U, Nintendo 3DS and Nintendo Switch.

Finally, the most requested service by Wii U users in the United Kingdom, the BBC iPlayer, which allowed to watch BBC through Streaming, despite having a modern interface and being able to play everything in HD up to 1080p, was canceled on 16 January 2017, due to the termination of the license agreement. between the BBC and Nintendo UK.

We have an extra surprise here, Hulu Plus, which was a Video On Demand service created by the Hulu television network, launched from the beginning of the console's life, it lasted approximately 7 years on the console, closing this day, the 20th of February of this year 2019, because the application was so outdated and was in a really obsolete console, it's time to say "a less multimedia application, entry point for YouTube, Netflix, Amazon Instant Video and Crunchyroll"

Would you like someone to revive Miiverse, Wii U Chat, Nintendo TVii and WaraWara Plaza?


----------



## NancyDS (Feb 6, 2019)

Hello, is there anyone here in GBAtemp who answers this thread?


----------



## bjaxx87 (Feb 6, 2019)

Well, I sure wouldn't mind a return of WaraWara Plaza. It's always depressing to see the offline version of it (full of standard Miis explaining me how to use the various and mostly defunct features of my console).


----------



## NancyDS (Feb 6, 2019)

bjaxx87 said:


> Well, I sure wouldn't mind a return of WaraWara Plaza. It's always depressing to see the offline version of it (full of standard Miis explaining me how to use the various and mostly defunct features of my console).


WaraWara Plaza needs to be returned to its online version when Miiverse is revived, so that the Miiverse communities reappear again at WaraWara Plaza.





Before the closure of Miiverse, the Miiverse communities appeared in WaraWara Plaza if you were connected to the internet, but after the closure of Miiverse, the Miiverse communities disappeared from WaraWara Plaza as if this had been disconnected from the internet, if Miiverse is revived by from the Wii U community, the Miiverse communities will reappear at WaraWara Plaza again


----------



## Shadowfied (Feb 6, 2019)

Do you actually sincerely think the reason people went from Wii U to Switch was cause these shit services died? I mean, they aren't even present on the Switch either.


----------



## NancyDS (Feb 6, 2019)

Shadowfied said:


> Do you actually sincerely think the reason people went from Wii U to Switch was cause these shit services died? I mean, they aren't even present on the Switch either.


I guess or think that people move from Wii U to Switch because such shitty services died.

Therefore, someone will have to relive these console services to re-communicate all the Wii Us of the earth, with the only purpose that people move from Switch to Wii U because those services were revived by the Wii U community,

If Nintendo Network closes at some point in the future, the Wii U and 3DS NNIDs will be eliminated forever and making the Nintendo eShop stop working for the fleet of our NNIDs of our Wii U and our 3DS, Prentendo Network will be prepared in case that they close Nintendo Network and the Nintendo eShop for Wii U and 3DS, with the aim that Nintendo could dedicate itself to the payment platform Nintendo Switch Online and to the Nintendo eShop of Switch, although it is unlikely to happen in the future, since Nintendo Network uses the same features of PlayStation Network from PS3 and Xbox Live from Xbox 360, which are more modern than those of the Nintendo WFC, Nintendo WFC closed in 2014 because Nintendo was going to devote to the new technology of this generation of consoles, which would be Wii U and 3DS and in addition that the sales of Wii U were very low due to the activity of Nintendo WFC, closing in 2014 in order that people bought the Wii U instead of the Wii.


----------



## UnwantedFortune (Feb 6, 2019)

Don't have a WiiU but I do have an n2DSXL and they never removed the Miiverse icon after shutting it down. I want it back up because I actually liked looking through Miiverse, and having an icon I can't use is frustrating.


----------



## 8BitWonder (Feb 6, 2019)

When people revived/made custom DS servers people didn't flock to that over the 3DS.

Similarly I doubt reimplementing any of these services will bring a substantial number of users back to the WiiU.


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 6, 2019)

Oh boy, here we go again.

There have been numerous attempts to revive Miiverse, none of which were very... good.
Wii U Chat will definitely not be revived because it's useless when you have services like Discord and Skype.
Neither will TVii. It was a TV streaming service. You can subscribe to YouTube TV if you miss it.
WaraWara Plaza would need a Miiverse revival first and like I said, nobody made a good attempt at doing that.


----------



## NancyDS (Feb 6, 2019)

smileyhead said:


> Oh boy, here we go again.
> 
> There have been numerous attempts to revive Miiverse, none of which were very... good.
> Wii U Chat will definitely not be revived because it's useless when you have services like Discord and Skype.
> ...


@smileyhead I'll explain very seriously:

First, Miiverse to be successfully revived must have the original interface that used the original Miiverse, for the moment we have Reverse, that a current project that plans to revive Miiverse after its closure, In addition, Miiverse was the only social network it has to publish and make drawings, communities for each Wii U / 3DS game and with a green icon, there is no other social network with a green icon, at least, Xbox, I dont know.

Miiverse was an attempt by Nintendo to compete with social networks like Facebook, Twitter and Google+ of its competitors, Sony and Microsoft, the Wii U had options to share on Facebook, Twitter and Google+, but Nintendo decided to create a unique social network for the games, called Miiverse, for that Nintendo had to put communities for each Wii U / 3DS game, an option to create drawings and publish them, Miis as avatars, but without photos, videos and other dicks that nobody likes

There is a good attempt to revive Miiverse called Archiverse, which archives the publications, drawings of Miiverse, although Archiverse will not allow you to publish any drawing or comment, hahaha.

Example:




Miiverse used an interface similar to this, if someone tries to revive miiverse, since it uses the original interface and not random interfaces, Archiverse uses the original interface and no random interfaces, hahaha.

Second, Wii U Chat is not useless, but it is a competitor of Microsoft's Video Kinect, not Sony, because PS3 and PS4 have text chat and not video, the only difference between Microsoft's Video Kinect, was that you could draw drawings while calling a friend by video chat from the touch screen of the GamePad, which does not have Discord and Skype for PC, which makes it more fun than Discord and Skype.

Wii U Chat is based on Skype, not Discord, because Discord is Text Chat as Messenger and Skype is Video Chat, do you notice differences between Discord and Skype?

Example:





While calling a friend or family from Wii U Chat, you can draw something from the GamePad's touch screen while calling a friend or family through Wii U Chat, it's more fun than Discord and Skype, hahaha.

Third, Nintendo TVii is free and more accessible than YouTube TV, because YouTube TV has a paid subscription that I do not like at all, Nintendo TVii is better than YouTube TV and is recommended for the poor without money to subscribe on YouTube TV .

Example:




Nintendo TVii is more accessible and free than YouTube TV, if we compare it, YouTube TV is paid as any streaming VOD service and Nintendo TVii is more accessible and more free than YouTube TV, please do not spend your money to subscribe to YouTube TV , In addition, the Wii U or any other modern console does not have a downloadable YouTube TV app, but I think that you can not access YouTube TV from the Wii U browser, xD .

Fourth, WaraWara Plaza, to be revived, Miiverse has to be revived anyway, but as I said, a Miiverse revival needs to have the original interface of Miiverse to be very good, since the Miiverse communities appeared if you were connected to Internet at WaraWara Plaza.

Example:




If you see this image here, you will know that the communities of Miiverse appeared if you were connected to the internet at WaraWara Plaza, Miiverse needs to be revived to relive WaraWara Plaza, so that the communities of Miiverse reappear at WaraWara Plaza, lol.

*Edit: Well, @smileyhead, I already explained seriously, the reasons to revive the 4 services of Wii U, because I did not mention the Playstation version of Miiverse, PlayStation Home, which was a community of avatars for PS3 that failed by criticism that the players of PlayStation Home gave to him, because the stores had clothes and objects that were bought with physical money, therefore, stopped publishing new contents the 12 of November of 2014, the stores of content closed the 3 of December of 2014 and Home's servers closed March 31, 2015 forever.


In addition, Sony confirmed that they have no plans to include PlayStation Home on PlayStation 4, PlayStation Home will have to be revived by the PS3 community.*


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 6, 2019)

smileyhead said:


> Oh boy, here we go again.
> 
> There have been numerous attempts to revive Miiverse, none of which were very... good.
> Wii U Chat will definitely not be revived because it's useless when you have services like Discord and Skype.
> ...


Umm actually... (yes let's start with this) currently at the moment  there is attempts to revive miiverse. Infact, the 3ds version of miiverse is actually back up. There's custom communities, however at the moment not all games are shown.


----------



## NancyDS (Feb 7, 2019)

monkeyman4412 said:


> Umm actually... (yes let's start with this) currently at the moment  there is attempts to revive miiverse. Infact, the 3ds version of miiverse is actually back up. There's custom communities, however at the moment not all games are shown.


I want Miiverse, Wii U Chat, Nintendo TVii and WaraWara Plaza to Wii U from the Wii U community, especially Miiverse for 3DS I miss it a lot, I only used it 4 years ago, in 2015, two years before the close of miiverse.

Because it was the favorite social network of nintenderos and gamers, due to its relation to games by their communities and the Wii U and 3DS console itself, you could write comments, it was fun because of its characteristic of drawing and publishing them.

But as they were closed by Nintendo 2 years ago, on November 8, 2017, in order for Nintendo to be able to switch servers, someone will have to revive them so that future and past Wii U users can buy the Wii U instead of Switch, after seeing that the maximum potential of the Wii U came back after the closure of those services two years ago.

I have a list of Wii U/3DS games compatible with Miiverse, let's start:



Spoiler: List



Wii U:

ACT IT OUT! A Game of Charades Affordable Space Adventures Animal Crossing Plaza
Art Academy: Home Studio Art Academy: SketchPad Batman: Arkham Origins
BAYONETTA BAYONETTA 2 Chroma Blast
Citadale Cutie Pets Go Fishing Cutie Pets Jump Rope
Cutie Pets Pick Berries Deus Ex: Human Revolution – Director’s Cut Dolphin Up
Dr. Luigi Elliot Quest Epic Dumpster Bear
ESPN Sports Connection Factotum Frenchy Bird
GAIABREAKER GAME & WARIO Gear Gauntlet
GetClose Gravity Badgers Gravity+
Hot Rod Racer Hyrule Warriors Jewel Quest
Know Your Friends LEGO City: Undercover Lucadian Chronicles
Mario & Sonic at the Rio 2016 Olympic Games Mario & Sonic at the Sochi 2014 Olympic Winter Games MARIO KART 8
Mario Party 10 Mario vs. Donkey Kong: Tipping Stars Mortar Melon
Need for Speed Most Wanted U NES REMIX NES REMIX PACK
NES REMIX2 Never Alone (Kisima Ingitchuna) New SUPER LUIGI U
New SUPER MARIO BROS. U New SUPER MARIO BROS. U + New SUPER LUIGI U Nintendo eShop
Nintendo Land Olympia Rising ONE PIECE Unlimited World Red
PictoParty PIKMIN 3 PING 1.5+
Pixel Paint PixlCross Plenty of Fishies
Pokémon Rumble U PSIBO Pushmo World
Rakoo & Friends Rayman Legends RESIDENT EVIL REVELATIONS
Rorrim SDK Paint SDK Spriter
Shovel Knight SiNG PARTY Snake Den
Sonic Boom: Rise of Lyric SONIC LOST WORLD Splatoon
Star Fox Zero Stealth Inc 2: A Game of Clones SUPER MARIO 3D WORLD
Super Mario Maker (see below for more info) Super Smash Bros. for Wii U Tengami
Terraria THE LEGEND OF ZELDA: Twilight Princess HD THE LEGEND OF ZELDA: The Wind Waker HD
The Wonderful 101 Totem Topple Tumblestone
Vector Assault Wara Wara Plaza Wii Fit U
Wii Party U Wii Sports Club Wii U Chat
Xenoblade Chronicles X Yoshi’s Woolly World Your Shape Fitness Evolved 2013
ZaciSa’s Last Stand
3DS:

Animal Crossing: Happy Home Designer Birdie Bonanza BOXBOXBOY!
BOXBOY! BYE-BYE BOXBOY! Chibi-Robo! Zip Lash
Disney Art Academy Elliot Quest Mario vs. Donkey Kong: Tipping Stars
Musicverse: Electronic Keyboard Nintendo Badge Arcade Pixel Paint
Pokémon Art Academy Style Savvy: Fashion Forward Super Smash Bros. for Nintendo 3DS
The Legend of Zelda: Tri Force Heroes  



One case was seen with Wii thanks to RiiConnect24 and Wiimmfi, RiiConnect24 revived the classic Wii channels like the Forecast Channel, the News Channel, the Everybody Votes Channel and later the Nintendo Channel, the Check Out Channel Mii / Mii Contest and I think that very soon the sacred Wii Shop Channel, the previous 5 closed 6 years ago, on June 28, 2013 and the Wii Shop Channel closed at the end of last month, on January 31 of this year 2019, 6 years ago in the Previous 5 and the Wii store in the last month, Wiimmfi revived the login servers of "Nintendo WFC" and "Gamespy" servers, I think I saw a similar case in the Dreamcast, which was in the form of homebrew application called "DreamPi", which is an application for the Raspberry Pi created by Kazade, converts any modem connection to high-speed Internet for Ethernet or Wifi, so it can also be used with the NetLink Internet modem. The program has been instrumental in reviving many Dreamcast online games and in popularity in the Dreamcast online scene.

https://segaretro.org/DreamPi

I doubt that the next case is Wii U, because those services for Wii U were fun, innovative, unique and had good music, it is good to recover the online features of the Wii U, especially in a very long time of inactivity.


----------



## linuxares (Feb 7, 2019)

It's dead, let it be dead. Move on.


----------



## UnwantedFortune (Feb 7, 2019)

linuxares said:


> It's dead, let it be dead. Move on.



Now where is the fun in that?


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 7, 2019)

UnwantedFortune said:


> Now where is the fun in that?


There's no fun in it unless you like reverse engineering. Begging and waiting for someone else to do it _for_ you isn't fun at all.


----------



## UnwantedFortune (Feb 7, 2019)

smileyhead said:


> There's no fun in it unless you like reverse engineering. Begging and waiting for someone else to do it _for_ you isn't fun at all.



I can agree with that, but that doesn't mean it should die altogether.


----------



## KyoIsHacking (Feb 15, 2019)

EDIT: I didn't see where the thread was, thus didn't know that it wasn't serious I think. So I removed the text that was here, sorry for inconvenience.


----------



## NancyDS (Feb 15, 2019)

linuxares said:


> It's dead, let it be dead. Move on.


Shut up!

Wii U is not dead, it is still alive, because the Wii U online service is active, applications such as YouTube, Netflix, Amazon Instant Video, Hulu Plus and Crunchyroll in this console are still active and there is unofficial support such as Pretendo Network, the Wii U community, the fans and piracy will keep it alive for decades.

In addition, Wii U is still alive because it was updated 5 months ago, with its latest firmware version, firmware version 5.5.3 of Wii U, which gave more stability in the system and the 4K (Ultra-HD) support, making that the users have more stability in the system and play the games and use the multimedia and system apps of the console in 4K (Ultra-HD), lol.


----------



## bananapi761 (Feb 15, 2019)

NancyDS said:


> Shut up!
> 
> Wii U is not dead, it is still alive, because the Wii U online service is active, applications such as YouTube, Netflix, Amazon Instant Video, Hulu Plus and Crunchyroll in this console are still active and there is unofficial support such as Pretendo Network, the Wii U community, the fans and piracy will keep it alive for decades.
> 
> In addition, Wii U is still alive because it was updated 5 months ago, with its latest firmware version, firmware version 5.5.3 of Wii U, which gave more stability in the system and the 4K (Ultra-HD) support, making that the users have more stability in the system and play the games and use the multimedia and system apps of the console in 4K (Ultra-HD), lol.


Umm, no? Since when did the Wii U have 4K support? It doesn't even have RGB range options, let alone 4K.


----------



## NancyDS (Feb 15, 2019)

bananapi761 said:


> Umm, no? Since when did the Wii U have 4K support? It doesn't even have RGB range options, let alone 4K.


I do not know if I'm kidding or ... what?

Because I do not know, but since when does the Wii U have 4K support?

I think we need to create a video adapter similar to the Wii2HDMI, which can convert the 480p image of the Wii to HD, 720p or 1080p.

One that can convert 720p or 1080p image from Wii U to Ultra-HD, 4K.

Do you think we need a 4K video adapter similar to the Wii2HDMI for Wii U?


----------



## bananapi761 (Feb 15, 2019)

NancyDS said:


> I do not know if I'm kidding or ... what?
> 
> Because I do not know, but since when does the Wii U have 4K support?
> 
> ...


No need to, a Wii2HDMI adapter just upscales a 480p image, just like the Wii U does internally in vWii. So upscaling a 1080p Wii U image to 4K is literally the same as plugging it straight into a 4K TV.


----------



## NancyDS (Feb 15, 2019)

bananapi761 said:


> No need to, a Wii2HDMI adapter just upscales a 480p image, just like the Wii U does internally in vWii. So upscaling a 1080p Wii U image to 4K is literally the same as plugging it straight into a 4K TV.


Seriously?

This will be true?

show me an image or video about what you say or optionally, a reliable source.


----------



## Bimmel (Feb 15, 2019)

NancyDS said:


> Seriously?
> 
> This will be true?
> 
> show me an image or video about what you say or optionally, a reliable source.








There you go.


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Feb 16, 2019)

NancyDS said:


> Seriously?
> 
> This will be true?
> 
> show me an image or video about what you say or optionally, a reliable source.


Heres a video talking about this 
https://bit.ly/1hkEkvz


----------



## NancyDS (Feb 19, 2019)

KyoLikesTrees said:


> If you miss the miiverse have a look at the rverse Discord: https://discord.gg/6TUYMUE
> Rverse is a Miiverse clone that currently works on 3DS and they are working on making it working on the Wii U too. All you need is cfw.
> 
> EDIT: oh, didn't see r(e)verse mentioned in an upper post


Exactly, but:

Who revives Wii U Chat and Nintendo TVii?

Note: I think Wii U Chat is easy to program that Nintendo TVii, TVii could be a challenge to bring it back to Wii U but, Wii U Chat could not be a challenge to bring it back to Wii U, I think.


----------



## IncredulousP (Feb 19, 2019)

NancyDS said:


> I think Wii U Chat is easy to program


That's awesome, you should take a crack at it since it's easy. I'd love to test your program.


----------



## NancyDS (Feb 20, 2019)

IncredulousP said:


> That's awesome, you should take a crack at it since it's easy. I'd love to test your program.


Sorry 

A server in my country (Venezuela) costs too expensive to install anywhere.

Should the Wii U community or the Wii U Scene program the service and pay for the server for Wii U Chat.


----------



## bananapi761 (Feb 20, 2019)

NancyDS said:


> Sorry
> 
> A server in my country (Venezuela) costs too expensive to install anywhere.
> 
> Should the Wii U community or the Wii U Scene program the service and pay for the server for Wii U Chat.


woosh


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Feb 20, 2019)

NancyDS said:


> I'm A Retard



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



bananapi761 said:


> woosh


r/whoosh


----------



## NancyDS (Feb 20, 2019)

smileyhead said:


> Oh boy, here we go again.
> 
> There have been numerous attempts to revive Miiverse, none of which were very... good.
> Wii U Chat will definitely not be revived because it's useless when you have services like Discord and Skype.
> ...


@smileyhead, Is there with the other extra services from the poll?

(Wii Street U ™ powered by Google, Wii Karaoke U by JOYSOUND, Nintendo Network Premium / Deluxe Digital Promotion, Club Nintendo, BBC iPlayer and Hulu Plus)


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 21, 2019)

NancyDS said:


> @smileyhead, Is there with the other extra services from the poll?
> 
> (Wii Street U ™ powered by Google, Wii Karaoke U by JOYSOUND, Nintendo Network Premium / Deluxe Digital Promotion, Club Nintendo, BBC iPlayer and Hulu Plus)


I've never used any of those services, but I don't think any of them will get revived. The third party ones because they are third party and Club Nintendo because it was a store with exclusive merchandise. There's not really a way you can revive something like that.


----------



## NancyDS (Feb 23, 2019)

*I am explain the reasons for closing Miiverse, Wii U Chat, Nintendo TVii and WaraWara Plaza:

Meanings of Colors:*

*Green = Miiverse*
*Blue = Wii U Chat*
*Red = Nintendo TVii*
*Violet = WaraWara Plaza*

*First, Miiverse is believed to be closed because it was not used much, according to my cousin, although this conclusion is crap, there are videos and publications on the Internet about this,

For the company however, it did not make sense that Miiverse will remain active, because users are using other social networks, this is the reason of the closure of Miiverse.

Many say that Wii U sales were too low to keep Miiverse active.

The idea of Nintendo at first was related to the creation of a social network of its own, where players could comment on the games and make new friends.

According to EMD troll called @samurp7, says that Miiverse closed so that Nintendo could be dedicated to the servers of Switch, this was the logical reason for closing Miiverse, I say this in the first post of the thread.

In the case of titles that used some functions of Miiverse, in some cases you can share levels as before, but without commenting on them (Super Mario Maker Wii U); you can not win extra levels or share levels (Mario vs. Donkey Kong: Tipping Stars from Wii U and Nintendo 3DS); there will be no posts, repetitions, sharing scenarios or creating tournaments (Super Smash Bros. of Wii U and Nintendo 3DS); the possibility of uploading videos to YouTube as well as the tournament odo (Mario Kart 8 of Wii U) was eliminated; you can collect stamps but not upload them (Super Mario 3D World from Wii U); the BLADE report (Xenoblade Chronicles X from Wii U) was deleted; and all postings (Splatoon Wii U) will be deleted.

Also, Nintendo said that for its Switch console there will be no service that replaces Miiverse, since the console has connectivity with social networks like Facebook.*

*Second, Wii U Chat, I do not know anything about the closure of Wii U Chat on the internet, it is believed that it closed because people used Discord and Skype to chat, more than obvious reason not to keep Wii U Chat active, because it was too useless when You have Discord and Skype for that.*

*Third, Nintendo TVii closed because on YouTube TV you can subscribe and it is not necessary, although it TVii was free that YouTube TV, this service was closed in Japan on November 8, 2017, 2 years ago, while in North America it closed August 11, 2015, 4 years ago.

In case of Europe and Oceania it was canceled due to problems with multiple television services in those continents, in firmware version 5.4.0E, only in the PAL consoles, the icon of the Wii U Menu was removed, thus making the service already is not accessible, in the North American consoles, it happened in firmware version 5.5.0U.*

*Fourth, yes well WaraWara Plaza did not close, since it has no server to connect, it is a feature integrated by default in the console, it has offline mode and online mode (which, due to Nintendo's misfortune, is no longer valid today after the closure of Miiverse), making the Miiverse community no longer appear in WaraWara Plaza, because it was closed 2 years ago.

Even so, Miiverse needs to be revived to bring back WaraWara Plaza, but it will need all the communities of all the Wii U / 3DS games and its original interface that used the original Miiverse by default.

These are the reasons for closing the 4 services I mentioned?*


----------



## bananapi761 (Feb 23, 2019)

NancyDS said:


> *Explain the reasons for closing Miiverse, Wii U Chat, Nintendo TVii and WaraWara Plaza:*
> 
> *First, Miiverse is believed to be closed because it was not used much, according to my cousin, although this conclusion is crap, there are videos and publications on the Internet about this,
> 
> ...


Really want our attention that much? Still, you can't just tell someone to make something for you if you don't know how to do it, have some decency. There just isn't much need for this, there isn't a large enough group of people who want it. Besides, it's already been attempted, Miiverse at least. As for the rest, nobody really cares anymore.


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Feb 23, 2019)

bananapi761 said:


> Really want our attention that much? Still, you can't just tell someone to make something for you if you don't know how to do it, have some decency. There just isn't much need for this, there isn't a large enough group of people who want it. Besides, it's already been attempted, Miiverse at least. As for the rest, nobody really cares anymore.


why are you feeding the troll?


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 23, 2019)

Idontknowwhattoputhere said:


> why are you feeding the troll?


Says the troll


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Feb 23, 2019)

smileyhead said:


> Says the troll


if you keep feeding @NancyDS the more hungry it gets


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 23, 2019)

Time to turn this into a Batman thread


----------



## SG854 (Feb 23, 2019)

Idontknowwhattoputhere said:


> if you keep feeding @NancyDS the more hungry it gets


It?


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 24, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> Time to turn this into a Batman threadView attachment 158724


I prefer your old avayar


----------



## NancyDS (Feb 24, 2019)

I created a *"new thread"* called *Reverse for Wii U?*.

So go *comment*, *insult* and leave *"your opinion"* on my *"new thread"*.


----------



## J-Lin (Mar 18, 2022)

This thread gives me a headache. Nobody has to revive them. It would be preferred, but it's not guarantied.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 18, 2022)

J-Lin said:


> This thread gives me a headache. Nobody has to revive them. It would be preferred, but it's not guarantied.


No body has to REVIVE them?
Then why reviving this 3years old thread through necromancy?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 18, 2022)

Hehehe...there are still People which answers a @NancyDS Thread.

But wait....

Has someone maybe the Thought,that our Polly @WiiMiiSwitch is maybe a Re-Incarnation from NancyDS ?


----------

